# Sad day



## NewGoatMommy (Apr 14, 2015)

Today we lost all nine of our hens to our dog. I will deeply miss all my girls. They would come sit in my lap when I was outside. This is the second time we have had a problem with him hurting our chickens so we had to find him another home. So much loss for one day


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So sorry.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Sorry. 


Kayla Renee


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

(((hugs!!!)))


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , thats really sad all around , so sorry


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

sad


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe..Im sorry...farm life can be so hard and cruel at times...thankfully the rewards far out weigh the heart break....((HUGS))


----------



## NewGoatMommy (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Luckily that morning it was raining so I had kept my chicks in their coop so he wasn't able to get to them. And I had my baby goat inside with me so luckily he wasn't able to hurt him either. I keep thinking it could have been so much worse. But then I look out at my back porch where my girls used to sit waiting for treats and I get so sad.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry, that is so hard.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

ouch.... my heart hurts for you... lessons learned the hard way are never forgotten.... I've "been there, done that..." not all dogs are suitable to trust around livestock, regardless of how well they are trained.... I learned that lesson myself a few years ago..... a very well mannered and highly trained lab I was "babysitting" proceeded to chase and bring back about 4 of my best laying hens "dead at the end of the process" before I managed to corral her...... not trying to create an up for breeders of "working dogs," but it sure does force you to "learn up" on what breeds of dogs will be safe around your livestock....


----------

